

How To: Stop procrastination (Dan Ariely) - sbt
http://bigthink.com/ideas/dan-ariely-how-can-people-overcome-procrastination

======
ZeroGravitas
It's a bit of a misleading title, it's not all about procrastination and it's
not much of a howto either.

It's about how you can do many things better than standard economics would
indicated if you take into account the irrationality of human beings.

For example, everyone leaves reports to the last minute. Commiting to earlier
deadlines makes no sense to a 'rational' human being, but can help actual
human beings.

Here's a link to his research paper on this topic:
<http://www.predictablyirrational.com/pdfs/deadlines.pdf>

And his book site: <http://www.predictablyirrational.com/>

------
jlees
How to stop procrastination, step 1:

Watch a video on how to stop procrastination.

Oh, wait...

~~~
windsurfer
It doesn't play for me. I guess I'll have to get work done now...

~~~
tome
I think you'd enjoy my favourite productivity blog:

<http://www.doitfuckingnow.com/>

~~~
philwelch
I was hoping for something with the same design sense as:

<http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/>

Your link is a lot more cluttered in comparison ;)

~~~
windsurfer
Haha, it has an RSS feed. I love that.

------
lysium
Actually, does not tell how to stop procrastination, just how they might help
people stop their procrastination in the lecture (offer early deadlines). How
am I supposed to translate this to my real life (where's no professor who'll
punish me if I don't keep my early deadline?).

Besides, made me procrastinate my work further by watching the video...

~~~
philwelch
There's a strategy called "structured procrastination" where you overload
yourself with work to the point where you can only put one thing off to do
something different.

One way to enforce early deadlines (well, short deadlines) is to take on
another project, get that done, and then for your other project, the deadline
is now a couple weeks shorter :)

~~~
mtinkerhess
Here's John Perry's essay on structured procrastination:

<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

------
drcode
Since the website is down, here's a research paper from him that I assume
gives you the info from the video (probably more substantive as well)

[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=5&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.predictablyirrational.com%2Fpdfs%2Fdeadlines.pdf&ei=aYDkScOWMpTrlQeV7fTfDg&usg=AFQjCNGmkOEDJ0JBsBk7QbKNGZvR9Gn5Aw&sig2=A-fdbyAWslsKj1B1YMBInQ)

------
thexa4
We'll look at it shortly...

